# Tamil: Pineapple



## pgomat

I came across a web site about pine apple.
  dole5aday.com/FoodService/pdfs/FACTSHEET_Pineapples. pdf


1)it says, pineapples original name was Anana in Carribean. Europeans coined the term Pina.

2) Many sites tell Pineapple is introduces in India around 1500 BC by the European colonist.
e.g.,  hort.purdue.edu/newcrop/morton/pineapple. html

In Tamil, Pineapple is being called as Annachi pazham (pazham means fruit). Is it any way connected with the name Anana ?. in other words why it is not being called as pina pazham. ( Orange is being called as Orange in Tamil )


----------



## shaloo

I'm sorry I can't answer your question. 

May be I'm off the topic, but .......pineapple is called as *anaasa pandu*/ *anaasa phalam* in Telugu. 
(pandu/phalam = fruit, derived from Sanskrit)

I know, I was of little help but I wished to renew the thread on the forum so that I too can know the facts about it  .

Shalu.


----------



## panjabigator

In Hindi, it is ananaas.


----------



## panjabigator

Are you talking about this L for the "zh" sound in Tamil and Telugu: ळ


----------



## siddusom

I believe you answered yourself in that question.
The first Europeans tha came to India were not English, who use the term pina.
The French, I know, use "anana".
And I assume under that Latin root, the Portuguese (probably) conferred the same name to the Tamil version.


----------

